# Removing the Glass from a 500 Watt Halogen how much time?



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

*Removing the Glass from a 500 Watt Halogen how much time? (Now with pics)*

I've had good results with burning my screens with a 500 Watt Halogen work lamp at 12.5 mins.

I saw in here that you can remove the front glass that "blocks UV" and I will be able to burn the screen in a shorter amount of time.

Can anyone give me an estimate on how much time will it take if I am currently buring at 12.5 mins with the glass on the lamp?

8 mins? 10 mins?

Ken


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Got your PM...yes remove the glass.....then try an exposure calculator strip....they can be bought alot of places.....then chart your results and post them in a handy spot....around 8 minutes should work fine....good luck.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, Great,
I have this coming in the mail should be here today or tomorrow:

*Exposure Calculator and Step Wedge Exposure Guide, with instructions*

The image mate™ Exposure Guide is the easiest way to ensure durable stencils, every time. In a single exposure, this 10-step guide tells you how to adjust your exposure time for complete stencil curing. Measuring only 1/2" x 3 3/4", it will fit on your production screen without interfering with other graphics


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Man, I thought you were asking how long it would take to remove the glass from the light.

Yeah, the best way to tell is with an exposure guide, or you can make your own using cardboard and shoot 3 or 4 different lengths on the same screen. It's not as accurate, but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> Ok, Great,
> I have this coming in the mail should be here today or tomorrow:
> 
> *Exposure Calculator and Step Wedge Exposure Guide, with instructions*
> ...


That will work perfectly...dont forget to chart and post those times....you can also go to Grainger and get a timer to install on your light source...twist the knob and walk away...if you get dis-tracted...light shuts off.....and your screen is saved.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

coolness...Yeah I realized in the title that I didn't have enough space to write the whole question..lol


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys, so I removed the glass and started testing at 8mins with the 21 step *Wedge Exposure Guide

*and I was left with all washed out except 4, 3 2 and of course 1. (crappy cell phone pic attached)

According to the chart I have to multiply the time by 4.0 and that would leave me with 32 mins exposure time which doesn't make sense cause I was exposing fine at 12.5 min with the UV filtered glass on the 500 watt light.



I'm going to just try 12 mins now.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi!
At what distance from he screen do you put the lamp and what kind of emulsion do you use?
Thanks!


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

The light is about 20 inches from the screen when burning.

and I use CCI DXP Diazo-Photopolymer Dual Cure Direct Emulsion fullSizeURL = "/members/799934/uploaded/DXP.jpg"; var mainImageURL = makeImageCustom(fullSizeURL,120,0);


----------



## edwardo_machino (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you end up figuring out the correct exposure time for a 500w work light without the UV glass?


----------



## wizzer (Sep 15, 2008)

I've always had the glass off of my 500W Halogen lights when exposing my screen. For a 110 mesh with diazo emulsion at about 20"s I let it burn for 13min. I'm sure it will probably take less time like the 12:30min suggested but I would rather error on the side of over exposing rather than under and having my emulsion wash out. I would also be interested in your findings as I am always looking to shorten the process time.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I was ready to answer "to remove the glass about 10 seconds."
I expose for 14 - 16 minutes, w/o the glass. The screen is about 16" over the light.


----------



## snipe (Feb 20, 2008)

im using the same halogen floodlight 500watts .. im exposing it 3-5 mins distance of 12 inch..
so far no problem


----------



## Timofei (Feb 2, 2008)

snipe said:


> im using the same halogen floodlight 500watts .. im exposing it 3-5 mins distance of 12 inch..
> so far no problem



Snipe,

Did you also take the glass off of the front?


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

One thing to watch with these times that others are giving. The temp, raining and other factors. You may want to do the test both ways back to back.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm using Lawson SBQ, with Lawson Quest Exposure Unit (Basically a 500 watt work Halogen on a frame).

I got one of those exposure strips. Be gentle with the strip. After using it several times, mine ripped in half when I removed the tape. lol. 

Anyway. It is not an exact science with those strips. At least not as far as I could tell. Basically where the strip is, I could stand there for a long time with the hose and more and more of the emulsion would continue to peel off. Or different amount of water pressure is going to give you different results.

As the emulsion peels off, it kinda pulls up the emulsion next to it. If you keep spraying it, it will keep peeling and peeling.

So I had to kinda keep a standard way of spraying the strip area. I'd just use light shower pressure for a relatively short amount of time.

I'd go by the strip, plus other factors.

I am constantly tweaking out my exposure times.

I was doing 8.5 minutes for everything. Now I have started doing 11 minutes for 110mesh and 7.5 minutes for 180 mesh. I'm still experimenting so I may continue to change that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the info guys,,


----------



## seyerwsm (May 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm using a ulano qtx photo polymer emulsion... (very much more sensitive to dual) anyways I also just purchased a 500 watt lamp..any suggestions to time and distance?

I was using the sun and an "ok" but overexposed washout was about 1.45 minutes.

Help..lol


----------

